# I'm through with rounds this size.



## ohlongarm (Sep 21, 2017)

While they make a ton of splits the work is horrendous.Check out these oak and cherry rounds.


----------



## saewoody (Sep 21, 2017)

I hear you.  I spent a few hours today splitting maple rounds about that size by hand. It's the kind of thing that happens when you agree to take free wood after only seeing a picture. I try not to deal with stuff that large anymore if I can help it. It's just not that fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatch (Sep 21, 2017)

Agreed, I do everything by hand and anything over 20" is just a bear.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Sep 21, 2017)

I have a log about 15' long at about the same diameter laying in my front yard that I'm not looking forward to tackling.


----------



## saewoody (Sep 21, 2017)

Cascade Failure said:


> I have a log about 15' long at about the same diameter laying in my front yard that I'm not looking forward to tackling.



I see you're a fellow "nutmegger". Good luck with that log. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Sep 21, 2017)

Cascade Failure said:


> I have a log about 15' long at about the same diameter laying in my front yard that I'm not looking forward to tackling.



Most wood is easier to split before it's sat around too long so don't delay!

I like splitting wood so the rounds don't last too long around here. Right now I'm completely out of stuff to split. Which is probably a good thing since I'm also out of decent places to stack it!


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 22, 2017)

ohlongarm said:


> While they make a ton of splits the work is horrendous.Check out these oak and cherry rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 22, 2017)

ohlongarm said:


> View attachment 200479


It's a shame the carpenter ants brought this monster down on my place,they ate a one foot section two feet off the ground and weakened it. Enough cherry here for at least three shoulder seasons.


----------



## BoiledOver (Sep 22, 2017)

ohlongarm said:


> While they make a ton of splits the work is horrendous.Check out these oak and cherry rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although inexperienced with a hydraulic splitter, I would think working the edges rather than trying to center split might make better progress. Swinging an axe or maul in this way is much easier to me.


----------



## Woody5506 (Sep 22, 2017)

BoiledOver said:


> Although inexperienced with a hydraulic splitter, I would think working the edges rather than trying to center split might make better progress. Swinging an axe or maul in this way is much easier to me.




As far as doing this with a hydraulic splitter, you're making me scratch my head right now.....


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 22, 2017)

Rounds that size are my wood heat bread n butter...if I didn't take the big stuff no one else wants, I don't think I'd have the time to scrounge up enough otherwise...they don't bother me much having the tools/equipment to handle them for the most part though...would freeze or hafta pay the oil man! 
The biggest we have taken was the bottom section of a VERY large 200+ YO Maple that was taken down at a local school...a nearby store was going to have a chainsaw carver make some stuff out of it for them so the contractor that took the tree down left this trunk section behind...turned out is was hollow and couldn't be used. They couldn't get anybody to take it until we volunteered. We couldn't pick it up with a 5000# forklift...did manage to get it loaded onto a dump trailer with some creative maneuvering. Once home we set out to section it into rounds...most of it was doable due to the hollow center, but the areas that were solid clear through couldn't quite be cut off using a 36" bar on a Stihl 660...that's over 6' in diameter for those bad at math! 
Unfortunately I don't have pics of it anymore...


----------



## BoiledOver (Sep 22, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> As far as doing this with a hydraulic splitter, you're making me scratch my head right now.....


Well, what can I say? I saw the image posted by ohlongarm with the splitter's wedge aimed directly at the center of the round and saw by rotating a bit and sliding sideways the wedge would take a less demanding approach (working an edge). As stated, my experiences are with old style swinging tools.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 22, 2017)

That ain't big.  If it ain't over 1000 lb. per round, it's "medium".  

Like brenndatomu, most of what I get is over 40" diameter.  I don't own my own harvest land, so I'm taking mostly what others don't want.  That tends to be a lot of very big stuff.  It sucks, in how much they beat you up, but it's some sort of sick fun at the same time.  I've had single rounds produce over 1/3 cord.


----------



## Woody5506 (Sep 22, 2017)

BoiledOver said:


> Well, what can I say? I saw the image posted by ohlongarm with the splitter's wedge aimed directly at the center of the round and saw by rotating a bit and sliding sideways the wedge would take a less demanding approach (working an edge). As stated, my experiences are with old style swinging tools.




Swinging tools don't have a wedge in a fixed position. I know what you're trying to say by working the edges, but it doesn't really work that way with something that big on a hydraulic splitter


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 22, 2017)

BoiledOver said:


> Although inexperienced with a hydraulic splitter, I would think working the edges rather than trying to center split might make better progress. Swinging an axe or maul in this way is much easier to me.



That splitter will handle anything 10 years old the best I've ever used,34 ton ,9hp.I see no sense splitting rounds this size by hand.I split small 12-18 inch pieces. that way on occasion.


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 22, 2017)

ohlongarm said:


> While they make a ton of splits the work is horrendous.Check out these oak and cherry rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I told a small tale this stuff is my winter project.but I'll be using a Bobcat to place rounds under splitter.This 80 foot monster needs split,so in reality I'm handling more big rounds.


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 22, 2017)

ohlongarm said:


> Actually I told a small tale this stuff is my winter project.but I'll be using a Bobcat to place rounds under splitter.This 80 foot monster needs split,so in reality I'm handling more big rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 22, 2017)

ohlongarm said:


> View attachment 200494


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 22, 2017)

ohlongarm said:


> View attachment 200495
> View attachment 200496


Last hurrah with big rounds.


----------



## redktmrider (Sep 22, 2017)

ohlongarm said:


> Last hurrah with big rounds.


Man, that is a lot of wood. I took a red oak that was about 60 ft tall and 32 inches across at the base earlier this year. It was about 3 cords. 
Its hard to pass those up!


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Sep 22, 2017)

I say bring it on... i am game for what ever.. 30in rounds  and up is right up my alley.. i am a pure scrounger.. so what ever i get my hands on is free wood.


----------



## Lakeside (Sep 22, 2017)

I often remind myself why I started this woodstove journey. *It was to save a buck and heat my home*.  I did not sign up to spend large amounts of money with limited return or risk breaking my back or worst injury.  I too will pass on rounds over 20" and prefer the low hanging fruit.  Stay safe and save your money for other adventure.


----------



## beatlefan (Sep 22, 2017)

Lakeside said:


> I often remind myself why I started this woodstove journey. *It was to save a buck and heat my home*.  I did not sign up to spend large amounts of money with limited return or risk breaking my back or worst injury.  I too will pass on rounds over 20" and prefer the low hanging fruit.  Stay safe and save your money for other adventure.


I've got to agree with Lakeside on this one.  Now that I'm older, the risk vs. reward just isn't worth it.  Two back surgeries were enough for me.  I'll leave the big stuff for the young guys.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 22, 2017)

brenndatomu said:


> Rounds that size are my wood heat bread n butter...if I didn't take the big stuff no one else wants, I don't think I'd have the time to scrounge up enough otherwise...they don't bother me much having the tools/equipment to handle them for the most part though...would freeze or hafta pay the oil man!
> The biggest we have taken was the bottom section of a VERY large 200+ YO Maple that was taken down at a local school...a nearby store was going to have a chainsaw carver make some stuff out of it for them so the contractor that took the tree down left this trunk section behind...turned out is was hollow and couldn't be used. They couldn't get anybody to take it until we volunteered. We couldn't pick it up with a 5000# forklift...did manage to get it loaded onto a dump trailer with some creative maneuvering. Once home we set out to section it into rounds...most of it was doable due to the hollow center, but the areas that were solid clear through couldn't quite be cut off using a 36" bar on a Stihl 660...that's over 6' in diameter for those bad at math!
> Unfortunately I don't have pics of it anymore...



Wowee.   I have a couple crosscut saws that I use to get at middles of huge stuff, but I believe that tree would have been too big for even them.

If you ever wonder how they came up with the idea for a chainsaw, cut a couple big rounds with an old crosscut saw and you will be enlightened.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Sep 22, 2017)

jetsam said:


> Wowee.   I have a couple crosscut saws that I use to get at middles of huge stuff, but I believe that tree would have been too big for even them.
> 
> If you ever wonder how they came up with the idea for a chainsaw, cut a couple big rounds with an old crosscut saw and you will be enlightened.



If you've ever used one that's not rusty, well lubed and, especially important, well sharpened, you might be surprised how fast a big crosscut saw can cut. There's definitely a skill and rhythm to it though. Interesting factoid: While logging the towering giants of the Pacific Northwest before power saws, guess what non-management job position in a logging camp earned the highest wage. Yep, the saw sharpener. The sharpener didn't work the hardest or the longest but he made a lot more money because sharpening the saws to perfection was absolutely critical to reach the highest production of board feet. And not anyone could do it, it took a certain knowledge and a knack. Almost like black magic. Different portions of the saw were filed differently. All hand filed. A great saw sharpener could greatly increase the production of the entire camp.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 22, 2017)

For those of you wondering how to process big rounds on a small splitter, here's how I do it.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/are-large-dbh-trees-worth-it.161196/page-2#post-2166482


----------



## Cascade Failure (Sep 23, 2017)

saewoody said:


> I see you're a fellow "nutmegger". Good luck with that log.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



CT is well represented on this site. I missed seeing you before as I haven't been around much. Welcome.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Sep 23, 2017)

WoodyIsGoody said:


> Most wood is easier to split before it's sat around too long so don't delay!
> 
> I like splitting wood so the rounds don't last too long around here. Right now I'm completely out of stuff to split. Which is probably a good thing since I'm also out of decent places to stack it!



Splitting won't be a problem...I love hydraulics. My problem is 1) the log is on a slope and the first slice I cut off, even through I placed rounds to prevent this, rolled across the road and into the neighbor's yard and 2) the 20" bar doesn't cut all the way through and I absolutely suck at matching cuts from opposite sides. I end up wasting time and butchering rounds. I think I will just rent a larger saw for this one.


----------



## heavy hammer (Sep 23, 2017)

My father is on the same page as you ohlongarm.  Even if you have the right equipement big rounds are still a lot of work.  He prefers the 18 to 24 inch stuff but will help with the big stuff.  I bought a tractor last year so I still love getting the big stuff, plus I have a buddy that has an excavating business if we run into real big wood.  I hand split all my wood so I love the challenge of the big rounds, but I'm also 30 years younger than pops.  I just cleaned up a big locust and ash a buddies dad had taken down, and no one wanted the wood to big for guys to lift onto a truck so I grabbed all that was good.  Maybe once I'm a little older and smarter I'll leave the big stuff but for now I'll take it all.  Where in northeast Ohio are you from?


----------



## jetsam (Sep 23, 2017)

Any of you guys with a skid loader/backhoe/bobcat ever tried a jackhammer on huge rounds? That sounds great (except for the part where you probably wind up putting the bucket on to move the logs and buck them, and then switch attachments).

Actually, with a backhoe, you could probably just use the bucket to split 'em.   Now I have to google this...

Edit: Yes, people do both AND put videos of both on youtube.  I love you, Internet.


----------



## johneh (Sep 23, 2017)

Dam thats what I call an expensive splitter


----------



## jetsam (Sep 23, 2017)

I just rolled over a big one to finish a cut. Used the winch on my new truck for the first time. Didn't break a sweat, but it's an 8000# winch.

This thing is about 32" on the small side, and maybe 40" x 60" on the big side. I can barely budge it with a lever.







Putting that side roller to work and testing some welds here... otherwise I'd have to take the snowplow off .






And she just lifted right up and flipped over.










Gonna be some firewood and some bonfire wood there. Oh well. At least I know I can roll it to cut it now.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Sep 23, 2017)

jetsam said:


> Any of you guys with a skid loader/backhoe/bobcat ever tried a jackhammer on huge rounds? That sounds great (except for the part where you probably wind up putting the bucket on to move the logs and buck them, and then switch attachments).
> 
> Actually, with a backhoe, you could probably just use the bucket to split 'em.   Now I have to google this...
> 
> Edit: Yes, people do both AND put videos of both on youtube.  I love you, Internet.




Its funny you say this.. i bring home 2 to 3 michenes.  I had some 34in oak i was going to split form a scrounge... i had my sone split them for me.. age 9. My daughter age 11.. used the kubuta tractor to move them to him.. he broke them up with a trac bobcat with a jackhammer on it...  If i dont have my hammer available. . We do it the old fashion way. Which is we pick up the round with the forks and set it on the splitter (in vertical ) and split it up, theres never any real heavy lifting here.. hence my post of i will take anything...
The toughest part of the whole day is reminding my kid not to put the jackhammer  through the new driveway..


----------



## pernox (Sep 23, 2017)

Cascade Failure said:


> Splitting won't be a problem...I love hydraulics. My problem is 1) the log is on a slope and the first slice I cut off, even through I placed rounds to prevent this, rolled across the road and into the neighbor's yard and 2) the 20" bar doesn't cut all the way through and I absolutely suck at matching cuts from opposite sides. I end up wasting time and butchering rounds. I think I will just rent a larger saw for this one.



Best way I've found to cut big stuff with a 20" bar is to get above the log and start vertically on the far side. Go as far as you can toward the close side, then hop off the log (or stand up straight if you were just leaning across it) and bring the saw down to the bottom of the log, going horizontal as it comes down through the cut. Do this the whole length of the log, then roll it and finish all your cuts.


----------



## Vikestand (Sep 24, 2017)

My dad was a heavy equipment operator for South Saint Louis County(MODOT) for 42 years. When I was kid it was nothing for him to fill the 8' bed of his '83 Chevy 3/4 ton with split wood. He actually created a wedge that he could fasten to the bucket of a backhoe and split rounds with it. It would divide big rounds into fourths. So anytime they would have tree cleanup he would pile it off the side of the lot and him along with a few other guys would split rounds during lunch.  They would have to use the equipment to move it eventually as is, so I considered this a resourceful way to salvage wood. He was pretty crafty, they would hold backhoe rodeos and he would win this side of the state most years. He could actually pick the rounds up with the bucket and set them on end aslong as one of the guys knew how to cut the wood up.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 24, 2017)

I haven't found something so big I want to say no to here yet. Pulling the splitter up right next to the tree, then rolling the rounds to in front of the vertical splitter and flopping it over onto the foot has worked so far. Don't usually see anything much over 3' diameter though. And as soon as I finish this cup of coffee, I am off to the woods to do just that - it's wood making season.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 24, 2017)

maple1 said:


> Don't usually see anything much over 3' diameter though. And as soon as I finish this cup of coffee, I am off to the woods to do just that - it's wood making season.



I was laughing a week or two ago, when we were in the 60's, and you west-coasters were roasting, but Adrestia must have heard me.  It will be 88F, and absurdly humid here, today.  But I have a new hot-rodded splitter, and a rare free day, so I may be out there anyway.

I once cut down a white oak that measured 60" diameter (yes... 5 feet!).  Unfortunately, everything below 15 or 20 feet height was hollow, so the largest solid rounds I got out of it were 49 inches diameter.  They weighed about 1500 lb per round, at 20" length, as best as I could figure it.  My front end loader couldn't even lift them!


----------



## Cascade Failure (Sep 24, 2017)

pernox said:


> Best way I've found to cut big stuff with a 20" bar is to get above the log and start vertically on the far side. Go as far as you can toward the close side, then hop off the log (or stand up straight if you were just leaning across it) and bring the saw down to the bottom of the log, going horizontal as it comes down through the cut. Do this the whole length of the log, then roll it and finish all your cuts.



I often use this technique but the size and location of the log prevent it this time.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I was laughing a week or two ago, when we were in the 60's, and you west-coasters were roasting, but Adrestia must have heard me.  It will be 88F, and absurdly humid here, today.  But I have a new hot-rodded splitter, and a rare free day, so I may be out there anyway.
> 
> I once cut down a white oak that measured 60" diameter (yes... 5 feet!).  Unfortunately, everything below 15 or 20 feet height was hollow, so the largest solid rounds I got out of it were 49 inches diameter.  They weighed about 1500 lb per round, at 20" length, as best as I could figure it.  My front end loader couldn't even lift them!



Wrong coast. 

I just got done bringing a load out. Somebody seriously turned up the heat between going in & coming out. That's enough of that for today, at least until maybe this evening. Got enough other things to do that I don't have to put myself through that. Just a tad too nice out there.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 24, 2017)

maple1 said:


> Wrong coast.
> .


Sorry, memory told me you were in B.C.


----------



## Soundchasm (Sep 25, 2017)

I believe that the big rounds certainly aren't the easiest way to get stacks filled, but when they come down on your property, you've got to get something figured out.  One of the moderators (Jags?) seemed to be set up to process that stuff all day.  His set up is brilliant.

But with my little 5-ton electric splitter, it sure seems like there's quite a bit of work before a 30" round is quartered, fed to the splitter (with a relief cut), and FINALLY I hear the "pang" of a split going into the wheel barrow after several passes.

My mantra is that if it's hard work, I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 25, 2017)

I take anything free that comes my way, but every year I understand people that don't a little better.

I kind of drag my feet on processing the really big wood because it takes me a lot more time per cord, even if it does yield a lot of wood.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Sep 25, 2017)

I can process an entire 10-12" diamater oak by the time someone gets 15 splits out of one of those rounds.  

Heavy equipment is the only way to process stuff like that.


----------



## lindnova (Sep 25, 2017)

I didn't see anyone mention noodling the pieces down.  I love the big wood - less bark, good clean splits.  I noodle down to manageable pieces with the saw cut with the grain about 3/4 thru then drive a plastic wedge and split apart.  I have noodled 40" rounds into 6-8 pieces.

Sure the kerf wastes a little wood, but better than a broken back or not taking it at all.

I do recommend a 60cc+ saw and 20" bar, but I have done a ton of noodling with a MS260 and 18" bar.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 25, 2017)

lindnova said:


> I didn't see anyone mention noodling the pieces down.


You must have skipped my post, as that's exactly what it was about:


Ashful said:


> For those of you wondering how to process big rounds on a small splitter, here's how I do it.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/are-large-dbh-trees-worth-it.161196/page-2#post-2166482


----------



## lindnova (Sep 25, 2017)

Ashful said:


> You must have skipped my post, as that's exactly what it was about:


I didn't open the link.  You got it. That's the way to go with big stuff.


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 25, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> My father is on the same page as you ohlongarm.  Even if you have the right equipement big rounds are still a lot of work.  He prefers the 18 to 24 inch stuff but will help with the big stuff.  I bought a tractor last year so I still love getting the big stuff, plus I have a buddy that has an excavating business if we run into real big wood.  I hand split all my wood so I love the challenge of the big rounds, but I'm also 30 years younger than pops.  I just cleaned up a big locust and ash a buddies dad had taken down, and no one wanted the wood to big for guys to lift onto a truck so I grabbed all that was good.  Maybe once I'm a little older and smarter I'll leave the big stuff but for now I'll take it all.  Where in northeast Ohio are you from?



Bath Ohio.


----------



## HItz (Sep 27, 2017)

I am a 100% scrounger so I take whatever I can find. For those big rounds I noodle them into quarters usually. At that point I can usually lift them without risk of damaging myself. A sharp chain will go right through as long as you have somewhere for the shavings to go (noodling makes a lot of shavings that can gum up the saw real quick if they don't have somewhere to go).

I got lucky (neighbor not so much) and a good size sugar maple fell on their house last weekend. I stopped by to watch the tree service try and get the 45 degree tree off the house and ask for the wood. They said I could grab some and even cut it into reasonable size pieces so I grabbed a few loads with the truck and drove the 200 feet back to my house.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm toying around with a winter project idea, my plan is to find a 3 point tractor hitch hydro log splitter, flip it upside down and weld ears to it so I can take off my digging bucket on the hoe and attach it, run heavy duty high pressure hydro lines to a remote control and just sit in the back hoe and us the machine to maneuver and quarter up the big rounds.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 27, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> I'm toying around with a winter project idea, my plan is to find a 3 point tractor hitch hydro log splitter, flip it upside down and weld ears to it so I can take off my digging bucket on the hoe and attach it, run heavy duty high pressure hydro lines to a remote control and just sit in the back hoe and us the machine to maneuver and quarter up the big rounds.


Brilliant!  Now we need photos.


----------

